# Buying a Maltese



## Kate_nor (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi guys!
I am going to buy a puppy from a breeder here in Norway. Everything seems ok, the puppy is vaccinated, has her health certificate, etc. but she is not pure white & that makes me wonder if she is 100% Maltese? I post pictures of her & her mom & dad.
I would really appreciate your thoughts,
Kate


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

She’s adorable. She has lemon ears. That doesn’t necessarily mean she’s not 100% maltese. A lot of malts have it. They could eventually turn white or not. My Ling Ling back (my middle dog on my signature pix) has alot on her back but its only visible when she’s wet. 
I would discuss this with the breeder. If you don’t feel comfortable talking with her, maybe it’s not a good match after all. Having a great relationship with a breeder is very important for many reasons, imo.


----------



## Kate_nor (Jul 28, 2021)

maddysmom said:


> She’s adorable. She has lemon ears. That doesn’t necessarily mean she’s not 100% maltese. A lot of malts have it. They could eventually turn white or not. My Ling Ling back (my middle dog on my signature pix) has alot on her back but its only visible when she’s wet.
> I would discuss this with the breeder. If you don’t feel comfortable talking with her, maybe it’s not a good match after all. Having a great relationship with a breeder is very important for many reasons, imo.


Thank you so much for your response! I just talked to them, it’s just their puppy color, I love her already 💕


----------

